# Male/Female???



## Nathen (Oct 21, 2013)

This is one of the Red Sex Link I bought they were 5 weeks when I got them. This particular bird has a lot more white to it wondering if it might be a Roo.


----------



## Nathen (Oct 21, 2013)

This is one if the other birds, it is a lot darker.


----------



## jacksonT (Jul 14, 2013)

Coloring has nothing to do with hen or rooster at this age. The top two appear to be hens and the pic on the bottom could e a rooster don't quote me on this though.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

That is def. a hen.  Beautiful one at that.


----------



## calebpayne70 (Oct 6, 2013)

It is definently a hen for sore look at its legs and its tail.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

jacksonT said:


> Coloring has nothing to do with hen or rooster at this age. The top two appear to be hens and the pic on the bottom could e a rooster don't quote me on this though.


If you look at the base of the hens tail then you can see that her saddle feathers aren't pointed and that her tail feathers aren't pointed or curved like a roosters are.


----------



## MaransGuy (Jul 15, 2013)

If both of those hens are the same age then it looks as though the hen in the top pic is just later maturing.


----------



## jacksonT (Jul 14, 2013)

Aha yeah I knew that I guess I was just looking at the face though..


----------



## Nathen (Oct 21, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I bought 6 all at the same time 5 if them look like picture 3 but picture 1 and 2 is the same bird it is just got a lot more white and developing slower. I just thought it maybe a Roo


----------



## InThePoultryPens (Jul 26, 2013)

My sex link hen looks like that look she's 1.5 years old


----------

